

Write Everyday - jere
http://www.joebobbriggs.com/index.php?/51091-america.html

======
jere
Posted because this was shockingly relevant to writing software and
bootstrapping:

>Nobody is going to steal your idea

>Most people think "If I could just get the right IDEA, then the writing would
flow." That's like saying "If Nolan Ryan would just throw me the right pitch,
then I could hit home runs for the Yankees." Before you get the chance to face
the big pitch from Nolan Ryan, you have to hit 200,000 other pitches. Every
day. No exceptions.

------
mrdavidjcole
Best habit I've ever formed is to write ideas down as soon as you have them,
from this Jack Dorsey talk:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2635>

------
arscan
Funny, I recently read Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn series, and came across
his class at BYU on creative writing [1]. I was shocked how applicable his
lessons were to software development / startups (ideas are cheap was one of
his main points in his first lecture). I think its a good idea to occasionally
take a look at other seemingly unrelated professions and see what you can
learn.

[1] <http://www.writeaboutdragons.com/>

